# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Droga - pluhuri që vret!

## ramazan_it

*Droga - pluhuri që vret!*

 Droga është një substancë toksike e cila mund të ndryshoj gjendjen e vetëdijes.
 Drogat janë substance psikoaktive, të cilat pas futjes në organizëm shkaktojnë ndryshime në planin e sjelljes. Këto mund të jenë çrregullime afatshkurtëra dhe afatgjata.

 Varësisht prej llojit të drogave disa prej tyre shkaktojnë varshmëri shumë më shpejt dhe shumë më të rëndë. Ndër drogat që përdoren më së shpeshti janë ato të cilat prodhohen nga bima Kanabis sativa (marihuana, hashashi).

 Efektet e dëmshme në organizëm:

 Varësisht nga lloji dhe nga mënyra e përdorimit ato kanë efekte shumë të dëmshme në organizëm duke filluar nga humbja e të përceptuarit, lodhje e organizmit, humbje e oreksit, rënie në peshë, dhimbje të shpeshta koke, sëmundje të organeve të frymëmarrjes, rënie të koncentrimit, vjellje, sëmundje të gjakut; te femrat rrezik i shtuar për shterpësi, çrregullime të ritmit të zemrës, pagjumësi, zbehje të kënaqësisë seksuale, etj.

 Komplikimet tek personat që marrin drogë janë të shumta. Ndër komplikimet më të mëdha janë mbidozimi, koma, hepatitis B dhe C, SIDA (si pasojë e shkëmbimit te shiringave), etj.

 Puna më e madhe që duhet bërë me këtë rast është parandalimi i kësaj dukurie negative në shoqëri. 
 Kjo mund të bëhet me ndihmën e gjithë atyre që kanë mundësi të ndikojnë në forma të ndryshme në ngritjen e vetëdijes tek të rinjët duke filluar që nga familja, rrethi ku ata jetojnë, shkolla, shoqëria, etj.

* Fjalët penduese të një narkomani:*

 Ah, sikur të mund që ta ktheja kohën pas, të isha i lumtur siç isha dikur, do ta shfrytëzoja çdo minutë të jetës sime që ti realizoja dëshirat që aq shumë i ëndërroja, mirëpo, unë u nisa në një luftë, ku beteja gjithmonë është e humbur. 

 Dëshiroj të jetoj edhe pse jeta ime për mua më nuk ka kuptim. 
 Sa shumë e urrej ditën kur hyra në këtë rrugë të gabuar! 
 Sa vështirë qenka të zgjohesh çdo mëngjes duke i thënë vetes: Edhe sot qenkam gjallë!

 O Zot, sa keq e paskam dënuar veten, e di që meritoj dënim të ashpër, por të lutem, më fal dhe më drejto në rrugën Tënde të drejtë!

*Këshilla nga nji narkomani:*

I këshilloj të gjithë ata që nuk e kanë provuar ( drogën ) që të mos i gënjen askush që ta marrë atë, se ajo nuk bën gjë tjetër, vetëm se të shkatërron jetën tënde dhe të familjes tuaj ( mbasi edhe ata dëmtohen nga ajo që vuan ti ).

I këshilloj ato që janë fillestarë, që ta lënë atë menjiherë dhe të kërkojnë mjekimin e tyre tek mjekët përkatës.

I këshilloj ata që frekuntojnë lokalet ku ka alkool dhe muzikë, të mos frekuntojnë më, sepse aty e gjen belanë edhe ai që nuk e don me e marrë drogën.

Ju lutem mos ma merni për të keq se metëvërtetë nuk është gjë për tu tallë, por është nji gjë shumë serioze, mendojeni mirë!!!


Ju përshëndet nji narkoman që e ka kuptuar gabimin e vet trashanik dhe mendon që të bëjë apell të tjerëve që të mos gabojnë edhe ata si unë.


Ne i themi këtij narkomani dhe atyre narkomanëve, por edhe atyre ë nuk janë narkomanë që do ta lexojnë këtë postim: Lutjuni Zotit tuaj që t'ju mbrojë nga gjërat e shëmtuara dhe t'ju drejtojë në rrugën e Tij të drejtë.

Lus All-llahun e Madhërueshëm që t'i largojë ata që miren me drogë nga ky ves i keq dhe t'i shërrojë dhe t'i drejtojë në rrugën e Tij të drejtë.

Ju lutem të gjithë atyre që do ta lexojnë këtë temë që të kontribojnë në ndalesën e këtij fenomeni negativ që është përhapur në trojet tona që më parë nuk ka qenë. Ta ngrejmë zërin dhe t'u themi atyre që e shesin këtë poluhur vdekjeprues, MJAFT po na e shkatroni rininë tonë për përfitimet e juaja që nuk ju bëjnë dobi, sepse edhe vetë e keni vërrejtur se nuk ju zënë vend ata të holla që i keni përfituar nga ky dëmbërës që është e ashtuquajtur " DROGA ".

Ju lutem atyre që janë prindër, që t'i këshillojnë fëmijët e tyre që të mos prezantojnë në lokalet që shesin alkool, diskotekat, kafiçet, vendet që prezentojnë narkomanët, etj. Të flasin ma shpesh për këtë fenomen të ndyrë dhe dëmsjellës. 

Besoj se e keni kuptuar qëllimin e temës, mbasi shumë pak është folur për këtë fenomen që e ka përfshirë rininë tonë. 


Ju dua për hir të All-llahut, vëllau i juaj Ramazani.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Muzika dhe Droga*


 Të ashtu quajturat lëndët narkotike psikondarëse si: në rradh të parë - Cannabis , Marihuana, dhe ajo LSD (lysergic acid diethylamide) e cila u bë shum e popullarizuar në vitet e 60-ta. Këto dyja narkotika dhe pop/muzika u zhyten edhe më shum duke e dhëne përshtypjen e një proteste kundër traktatave dhe normave të gjeneratave të mëparshme. Ata provuan të shpëtojn një kultur e cila ishte duke u ngrir në një lloj materializmi, kështuqë provuan të shpëtojnë kulturën duke e shpërndarë kulturën LSD dhe mësimin e saj mes muzikës. 

 Muzika poashtu u bë më shum psikondarëse, pra disa nga këngët u bënë gjatë kohes kur ata ishin nën ndikimin e drogës dhe me kuptim të saj. 
 Tekstet, melodia dhe teknika e këngës duhej të përbënte atmosferë dhe një halucion të plotë. Gjuha trupore ishte me sjellje të veçanta të cilat vetëm ata të ciliët ishin nën ndikim ose të cilët kanë qenë nën ndikim përpara të cilët mund ti kuptonin tërësisht tekstet:

<< Ti mund të më ofrosh mua dashuri, ti mund të lëkundësh rrotull, ti mund të më ndritësh mua lart, ti mund të më ulësh posht. Zemër a je duke mbajtur, mbajtur diçka pos meje.>>

Paul McCartney  tha në një intervist në vitin 1967 se:

 Nën ndikimin e LSD-s unë ndjej gjëra fantastike, e pamundur të përshkruhet. Ishte si një ndjenjë fetere. Unë e kuptove menjëher se qfar kuptimi kishin gjdo send. Zoti ishte Një Fuqi e të cilës të gjith ishim pjesë e saj, dhe e bënë që në në vend se të flasim, mundemi ta duam dikend. Unë besoj se po të kishin provu LSD politikanët e botës, ata do ta kishin ndje të njejtën gjë dhe ne më nuk kishim pas nevojë të merakosemi se do bëhej luftë në botë ose ndonjë gjë tjetër të keqe. Bota është në rrugën duke e humbur ndërgjegjen dhe besoj se LSD-ja do t'ua kthente atë.

 Sot ne kemi një emer të posatshëm për muzikën nën ndikimin e dorgës e cila thirret Acid Rock emir i cili përdoret për definimin e një rockmuzike e cila stimulon deri në një grad siç thotë Jerry Garcia i The grateful deld:

<< Acid Rock është lloj muzike të cilën njeriu e dëgjon kur është nën ndikimin e LSD-s.>>

 Sergeant Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band , kaseta e bitelsave e cila është pëlqyer nga shumica e dëgjuesve - ishte sipas Time Magazine e mbushur nën lëndë narkotike. Thuhet se ajo mund të kuptohet më së miri nen ndikim të tyre. Këtë mundet njeri më leht ta kuptojë duke u bazuar në titujt : « Daytripper» og «I get high with a little help from my friends». Kënga si << Norwegian Wood>> dhe << Submarine>> të cilat na ofrojn dhe asosacione tjera. << Norwegian Wood>> parashikohet të jet emër në anglist për marihuana. Lulet Opium u mbjellën shpesh në «Strawberry Fields»  me qëllim që të mos gjenden. 

 Shumica mendojn se teksi Hey Jude bëhet fjal për futjen e një gjilpëre dhe bëhet fjal më shum për lëndën Metadrin: Dhe njeriu mundet më leht ta kuptoj këtë gjat strofes  të lutem më lejo të hy nën lëkurë

 Lista e artistave të cilët kan vdekur për skak të narkotikas është e gjatë dhe ne mund ti cekim : Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Keith Moon dhe Sid Vicious . Ndërsa lista e të rinjëve të cilët e kan përjetu të njejtin fat si heronjët e tyre nuk e din askush.

----------


## shofer

afganistani osht i specializum per drog dhe kuran lol

----------


## fattlumi

Taman e ke sjellur temen ne forumin e duhur pasi muslimanet me te flakte pikerisht merren me kultivimin e saj,shitjen dhe transportin e saj per ne vendet tjera.

Cfare pergjigje ke ti ramazan italia?

----------


## ramazan_it

*Droga  Pandemia që vret njerëzinë*


 Vëllezër dhe motra në Islam!

 Kohëve të fundit, sidomos gjatë dekadës së fundit, tema e drogës, e cila si për shkak të përmasave, ashtu edhe të efekteve dhe pasojave, pa e tepruar, hynë ndër sëmundjet pandemike, si një e keqe globale, që kërcënon dhe vret njerëz çdo ditë e më shumë.

 Kjo e keqe, që për shumicën e banorëve tanë dikur ishte tabu-temë e për më të interesuarit vetëm lajm televiziv ose shkrim i huazuar nga ndonjë gazetë e huaj, sot droga paraqet problem të rendit të parë si për individin, familjen ashtu edhe për shtetin dhe shoqërinë në përgjithësi.

 Në historinë njerëzore nuk janë zbuluar të këqija më të mëdha se droga. Respektivisht, droga bënë pjesë ndër të këqijat më të mëdha qe i njeh historia. Ajo gjatë një viti kalendarik vret disa mijë jeta në botë, paaftëson disa dhjeta mijë jeta të tjera në botë, gjymton disa dhjeta mijë të tjerë, kryesisht të moshës së re, kurse disa qind mijë njerëz mjekohen e shërohen nëpër qendrat e ndryshme botërore të mjekësisë. Droga nuk zgjedh ndër shtresat e popullsisë, nuk zgjedh ngjyrat as zonat gjeografike. Ajo godet të gjithë ata që kanë lidhje në një mënyrë me të.[1]

 Qëndrimi islam për drogat dhe pijet alkoolike në përgjithësi është i qartë. Ndalohet çdo pije që drejtpërdrejt apo tërthorazi e dëmton apo e kërcënon jetën dhe shëndetin psiko-fizik. Edhe medicina dhe farmakologjia qartë flasin për dëmet dhe pasojat e këtyre pijeve dehëse. Nëse do ta trajtonim në mënyrë më specifike temën e narkomanisë, atëherë do të konstatojmë se baza kryesore e ndalimit të saj është ixhmai (konsensusi) i ulemasë, i bazuar në parimet kuranore-sunnetike. Përse?

 Sepse katër imamët e parë sunitë (Ebu Hanife, Maliku, Shafiiu dhe Hanbeli) nuk e kanë trajtuar temën e drogës, nga se në këtë kohë ende nuk ishte e njohur. Por, imamët e mëvonshëm e trajtojnë këtë temë. Madje Ibn Tejmije mendon se lejimi i hashashit e largon njeriun nga Islami. Pra, përdorimi i tyre ndalohet me ixhma, e jo vetvetiu, për shkak të dëmeve të mëdha që shkakton përdorimi i drogave në të gjitha aspektet: besimor, moral, shëndetësor, ekonomik etj.

 Juristët islamë e theksojnë një hadith të transmetuar nga Imam Ebu Davudi: *Ummu Seleme radijAllahu anha transmeton: Pejgamberi i Allahut salAllahu alejhi ve selam, e ka ndaluar çdo gjë që dehë dhe që e mjegullon arsyen.* (Ebu Davudi).

 Shumica e juristëve islamë e klasifikojnë drogën në kategorinë e hamrit (الْخَمْرُ) (verës), substancave dehëse. Kurse siç e dini, hamri është i ndaluar me shumë ajete kuranore, sikurse:

* O besimtarë, ska dyshim se vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës (për fall) janë vepra të ndyta nga shejtani. Prandaj, largohuni prej tyre që të jeni të shpëtuar.* (El-Maideh, 90).

 Imami Ibn Maxhe e shënon transmetimin vijues: ‏ Ibn Omeri r.a. transmeton se Pejgamberi i Allahut salAllahu alejhi ve selam, ka thënë:* Çdo gjë që dehë është hamr (verë), kurse çdo hamr është haram.* (Ibn Maxheh).

 Edhe pse ka dallim ndërmjet drogës dhe alkoolit, ato janë të njëjta në pasoja, sepse e dëmtojnë arsyen njerëzore, e zvogëlojnë shëndetin psikik dhe fizik, se përkohësisht ose përjetësisht e dëmtojnë mendjen. Për to vlen e njëjta normë, për shkak se shkaku ligjor (`il-letul-hukm) i ndalimit të përdorimit të alkoolit është mjeti dehës i kësaj substance.

 Disa shtete si Arabia, Irani, Kina e ndonjë tjetër e aplikon dënimin me vdekje për trafikantët dhe përdoruesit e drogës. Shtetet myslimane qëndrimin e tyre e mbështesin në të drejtën e diskrecionit  tazirit, e jo hududeve - dënimit të përcaktuar me sheriat. Baza për këtë dënim është në ajetin: 

*Dënimi i atyre që luftojnë (kundërshtojnë) All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij dhe bëjnë shkatërrime në tokë, nuk është vetëm se të mbyten ose të gozhdohen, ose (të gjymtohen), tu priten duart dhe këmbët e tyre të anëve të kundërta, ose të dëbohen nga vendi ....* (El-Maideh, 33).

 Trafikimi dhe përdorimi i drogës, për shkak të pasojave që ka, paraqet shkelje të rëndë në sheriat, Kuran dhe Hadith, dhe tërheq me vete dënimin me vdekje. Në këto vende, për shkak të këtyre masave, narko-dilerët janë më të paktë. Por, në vendet evropiane dhe ballkanike dhe në Kosovë, narko-dilerët dënohen vetëm simbolikisht, privilegjohen, madje janë të nderuar nga zyrtarët dhe shoqëria në përgjithësi. Dëshmia më e mirë se trafikimi dhe konsumimi i drogës po merr përmasa të rënda është ndërtimtaria dhe tregtia milionëshe, që për çdo ditë po mbijnë si kërpudhat pas shiut.

 Nëse në Islam dënimi për vrasje të qëllimtë është vrasja, atëherë çtë thuhet për individët dhe grupet që me anë të drogës vrasin jo individë por grupe e shoqëri të tëra dhe shoqërisë i shkaktojnë dëme materiale të paimagjinueshme!

 Droga, shitja dhe konsumimi, është kundër synimeve të sheriatit (mbrojtja e fesë, jetës, arsyes, pasardhësve dhe pasurisë), sepse rrezikon dhe shkatërron çdo gjë me vlerë universale.

 Ajo ka depërtuar nëpër shkolla, fakultete, lagje, shtëpi dhe institucione. Depërtimi i drogës nëpër klube nate, bare e diskoteka është bërë krejt normale. Ajo ka depërtuar te njerëzit me ndikim në shoqëri: këngëtarë, aktorë, shkrimtarë. Vdekja e tyre nga droga trajtohet krejt normalisht, madje u jepet vend i madh në mediumet shtetërore e private.

 Për fat të keq, organet shtetërore në vend të preventivës por edhe luftës aktive ndaj kësaj të keqe, sillet me luks të madh; shteti bënë apel dhe herë-herë tregon shenja paaftësie, pafuqie dhe dorëzimi përballë të këqijave si droga.

 Një problem tjetër që organet kompetente e kanë dhe do ta kenë është trajtimi i gabuar i problemit të narkomanisë, sepse ata i trajtojnë si çrregullime organike dhe psikike, duke e harruar ose neglizhuar përmasën shpirtërore të njeriut, e cila në fakt e përcakton edhe veçantinë, cilësinë dhe natyrën e ekzistencës së njeriut. Mospërfshirja e kësaj përmase në mjekim e trajtim do të jep efekte të mangëta dhe të pamjaftueshme. Këtë mirë e ka vërejtur edhe eksperti malazias Imran N. Hosein, i cili thotë se modeli evro-perëndimor kundër varësisë së drogave konsiderohet insuficient, sepse e harron përmasën shpirtërore dhe bazohet në premisa të dobëta. Ai në vete posedon shumë lëshime, mbyllje sysh ose tolerancë të vetëdijshme ndaj hapave të parë të gabueshëm, rrezikun e së cilës nuk e kupton për shkak të qasjes kuantitative, antispirituale dhe jashtësore në vlerësimin e çështjes.

 Besimtarë të nderuar!

 Ti ruajmë njerëzit tanë dhe veten nga e keqja e drogës; të bëhemi të drejtë e të sinqertë në besimin tonë. Thjeshtë, të veprojmë në kuptimin e fjalëve të Allahut famëlartë, kur flet për përparësitë e njeriut kundrejt krijesave të tjera, sepse njeriu e meriton një kujdes më të madh dhe më gjithëpërfshirës: 

*(Përkujto) Ditën kur do të thërrasim secilin njeri me prijësin (librin, pejgamberin, shënimet e veprave) e tyre. E atij që i jepet libri i tij nga e djathta e tij, të tillët i lexojnë shënimet e tyre (të mira), dhe nuk u bëhet e padrejtë asnjë fije.* (El-Isra', 70).

 O Krijuesi ynë, na pastro nga mëkatet, nga forco në rrugën e Islamit, na ndihmo të bëhemi të fortë përballë vështirësive dhe na bënë të fortë në lartësimin e emrin Tënd.

_____________________________________________
 [1] Në një emision televiziv te Koha Vizion të Kosovës të dt. 17. 04. 2010, te orës 17.15 h., një ekspert drogash pohon se në Kosovë aktualisht janë të regjistruar mbi 20 mijë përdorues droge. Por, numri real i përdoruesve është shumë më i madh.

----------


## alDI

Fatlumi, ketu me poshte e ke pergjigjen per pyetjen tende.

http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/2693/politikani-belg-te-paguajme-nje-shqiptar-te-vrase-nje-pedofil-100764.html

Ata njifen per kultivim droge kurse ne per kultivim prostitutash dhe kriminelesh.

Kujdes nga pergjithesimi, nuk gjykohet nje popull per shkak te disa individeve.

----------


## ramazan_it

*Droga tek të rinjtë, dhe profilaksia ndaj saj*


 Konteksti i përgjithshëm ekonomik, politik, shoqëror, kulturor dhe edukativ i Kosovës, favorizoi edhe shfaqjen dhe përhapjen e shumë dukurive me karakter negativ për shëndetin, e moralin mendor tek të rinjtë. Kështu për një kohë të shkurtër, edhe në Kosovë, kohë më parë ke mundur të shohësh pankarta të mëdha nëpër rrugët e gjitha qyteteve me foto ku shkruan rreth kësaj dukurie të re. Një gjë e tillë për ndonjë vend tjetër mund të mos tërheq vëmendjen askujt, mirëpo për rrethanat tona në Kosovë ishte një goditje e llojit të vet. Sepse marrë në përgjithësi trevat shqiptare, dhe Kosovën në veçanti, kjo dukuri me ndikim tepër negativ nuk ka ndonjë histori jetëgjatë. Shoqëria jonë ishte pjesë e një sistemi patriarkal, ku lidhja dhe solidariteti brenda anëtarëve të shoqërisë ishte shumë i fort, respektimi i vlerave tradicionale dhe fetare ishin më stabile dhe më imune ndaj dukurive negative, që gjithsesi shpinin në ruajtje e institucionit të shenjtë të quajtur familje. Mirëpo kjo gjendje me këtë sistem, nuk vazhdoi edhe pas konfliktit të fundit në Kosovë, sepse lufta e fundit në Kosovë ishte edhe një rast i mirë për ti dhënë shtytje dukurive negative në të gjitha sferat e jetës, pra marrë në përgjithësi lufta në Kosovë i dha shkas dhe mundësi favorizuese shumë dukurive negative. Tashmë do të duhej llogaritur se shoqëria jonë është duke kaluar fazën më të vështirë të këtij tranzicioni. 

 Pas largimit të forcave serbe nga Kosova, do të vendoset administrimi Ndërkombëtar ku pas vetës, për pasoj, edhe numri i të huajve sa vinte e rritej, qofshin këta ushtarak, apo edhe civil. Kjo bëri që Kosova për herë të parë në historinë e saj më të re të ballafaqohet me një fluks aq të madh të të huajve, dhe që u përkisnin kulturave, traditave dhe civilizimeve të vendeve të ndryshme. Tani, Kosova u bë një vend dhe një rast i përshtatshëm për të shtrirë ndikim e tyre shoqëri të ndryshme të panjohura për ne, me dukuri negative siç janë:

narkomania, alkoolizmi, prostitucioni, kumari, trafikimi i krijesave njerëzore dhe krimi i organizuar kanë qen të panjohura, dhe bile as që është folur ndonjëherë në shoqëritë shqiptare për këto dukuri. Të gjitha këto sbashku zënë fill në decenien e fundit, dhe për më tepër si trend i kohës fituan epitetin e një qytetërimi të ri dhe që karakterizon edhe të riun modern. 



* Si erdhi deri te kjo shoqëria shqiptare?*



 Varshmëria nga droga ishte universale, por jo edhe te ne, mirëpo, kjo nuk zgjati edhe shumë ngase edhe Kosova hyri në univers për një kohë, madje edhe atë shumë të shkurtër. Ajo filloi të kontribuoj në zhvillimin e këtij biznesi duke shkatërruar gradualisht edhe vetveten. Sepse edhe llogaritet se në aspektin gjeografik Kosova është favorizuese e shumë bizneseve, pra kështu bëri që ky vend të bëhet vend ideal për trafikimin e drogës nga vendet e Lindjes e Perëndimit, pastaj këtë mundësi shfrytëzuan në mënyrën perfektë të gjithë ata grupe që kishin përvojë të mirë në këtë drejtim në të njëjtën kohë duke nxitur edhe krijimin e shumë organizatave në përhapjen e këtij biznesi me shumë përfitime të mëdha. 

Shoqëria shqiptare, dhe institucionet në veçanti, nuk e shihnin, dhe shohin të udhës që të ndërgjegjësojnë rinin së paku deklerativishtë për të potencuar të gjitha ato dukuri që shpijnë në prishjen e çdo shoqërie. Gjithashtu, kjo mund të vije edhe si rezultat që rinia jonë nuk mund të informohet sa duhet rreth kësaj sëmundje, për vet faktin se ne nuk kemi ndonjë program shtetëror kundër narkomanisë që në raste të tilla rolin e vet të pazëvendësueshëm do ta jepnin të gjitha strukturat dhe institucionet shoqërore e shtetërore, siç mund të përmendim, shërbimin shëndetësor, mediumet, sistemi i përgjithshëm arsimor, feja e shumë të ngjashme. 

Një mënyrë tjetër e vetëdijesimit mund dhe duhet bërë përmes shembujve të gjallë në të cilat janë duke kaluar shoqëritë para nesh. Por të gjithë këta që u përmenden nuk gjetën forcë dhe mendim të drejt për të ndërhyrë dhe reaguar, ngase sipas tyre kjo krizë konsiderohej si problem që duhet zgjidhur nga të prekurit (në këtë rast prindërit e të infektuarve) dhe jo si problem i gjithë shoqërisë në përgjithësi. Rast që konsiderohet se preokupon vetëm individët. 

Ndonëse në vende të ndryshme të Botës ekzistojnë ministri të posaçme apo këshilla të lartë që kujdesen për gjendjen e të rinjve, te ne as që mund të flitet për këtë, me përjashtim të kohës kur afrohen zgjedhjet, ku dalin disa ministra duke bërë disa betime false se do të kontribuojnë në ngritjen dhe avancimin e tyre, mirëpo çfarë ndodhë të nesërmen e gjithë ajo zhurmë e tyre shuhet, sepse ajo që i ka vlerë për të zënë vend dhe pozitë në Parlament apo diku tjetër, tashmë atë e ka realizuar ndërsa betimet false të tyre parazgjedhore janë shuar. 



* Cilat janë shkaqet që shtyejn të riun të bëhet përdorues i drogës?*



 Nuk është e thjeshtë që të diskutohet për këto shkaqe që shtyejn të riun të bëhet përdorues i këtij bari. Sepse që në fillim të këtij nëntitulli duhet të përmend se njëra ndër rrethanat më favorizuese që i ndihmon të rinjtë është shkolla, ambient ku rinia shkollohet dhe edukohet. Kjo e fundit do të duhej të mos përmendej në këtë vend, mirëpo, viteve të fundit, në vend që shkolla të ishte institucioni i vetëm ku të rinjtë të edukoheshin dhe arsimoheshin, ndodhë e kundërta e gjitha kjo është bërë një mjet dhe mënyrë më e përafërt e përhapjes së shumë dukurive negative. E themi këtë sepse jemi dëshmitarë te një realiteti të hidhur të cilin jemi duk e kaluar dhe përjetuar çdo ditë. Hapja e shumë lokaleve dhe klubeve të ndryshme pranë shkollës, kjo një rast i mirë që të rinjtë mund të argëtohen dhe pa kurrfarë presioni qoftë prindëror apo të edukatorëve të tyre, të shfrytëzojnë të gjitha mënyrat e argëtimit që konsiderohen nga ata, edhe si trendë të kohës. 

Alkooli, duhani, droga, muzika dhe shumë skena tjera të paturpësisë që shfaqen në këto lokale janë edhe një mundësi e mirë që të rinjtë të kalojnë pushimin e gjatë në shkollë. Por, edhe ata të cilët u infektuan nga kjo dukuri ishin zakonisht ata të cilët kishin depresion të ndryshme, disa e përdorin drogën vetëm për ti bërë shoqëri shokut apo mikut me të cilin rri, dikush e përdorë këtë për tu larguar nga problemet, apo realiteti duke menduar se nëpërmjet kësaj rruge të mund të largojë dëshpërimin, dikush bëhet përdorues i kësaj në fillim nga kureshtja për të ndier se çfarë shije ka, tjetri llogarit mosmarrëveshjet që ka në familje, ndonjë dashuri e pasuksesshme, suksesi i pamjaftueshëm në shkollë, dhe për tiu shmangur kësaj dhe në kombinim të mbushjes së kësaj zbrazëtie ata bëhen të mvarur nga një substancë që për momentin mund ti sjell kënaqësi, mirëpo pasojat e me vonshme janë shumë më të mëdha, se nëse në fillim është bardh çdo gjë për të, (duke llogaritur edhe barin të cilin e përdorë), fundi i saj do ti sjell të zeza të rënda. Shtresa e cila vazhdon të jetë e prekur nga kjo dukuri janë grupmosha 16-19 vjeç dhe 20-24.

 Duke kaluar nëpër këtë gjendje të vështirë me të cilën është duke u përballur shoqëria jonë, duhet përmend këtu edhe faktorin tjetër që do të kishte një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në zhdukjen e kësaj dukurie dhe në ruajtjen e një shoqërie të shëndosh. Pra është familja e zgjeruar ajo e cila konsiderohet se do të kishte suksese në ruajtjen e shoqërisë nga këto sëmundje. Familja e zgjeruar do të siguronte një shoqërizim të mjaftueshëm të fëmijëve, këshilla e nënës apo babait, në një familje të ngushtë apo të vetme, vështirë se do të mund të ndiqej nga një fëmijë kokëfortë, ndërsa ndikimi i kombinuar i anëtarëve të një familje të zgjeruar, është i efektshëm kundër pabindshmërisë apo padëgjueshmëris së fëmijëve. Dhe duke u rritur në një atmosferë shoqërizuese, e cila siguron kontakte të afërta me anëtarët e tjerë të familjes, është shumë më vështirë të vije deri te humbja e kontrollit ndaj fëmijës, sesa në një familje bërthamë, ku në të shumtën e kohës anëtarët e saj janë të huaj dhe mysafir në shtëpi, dhe në një rrethanë të tillë shumë me lehtë humb kontrolli në familje.



*Cili do të ishte sukses i garantuar për të parandaluar këtë dukuri?*



 Shmangja e tërësishme dhe mënyra e vetme për tu larguar nga dukurit e shëmtuara, është mbështetja tek Allahu xh.sh, dhe respektimi i urdhrave dhe obligimeve fetare në veçanti. Këtu duhet përmendur, se masa më efikase në këtë drejtim është pikërisht ë edukata fetare, sepse i riu i cili edukohet në këtë frymë ai assesi nuk do të lejoj të bie në aso grackash të rrezikshme për jetën e tij. Edukata familjare, sidomos familja e zgjeruar do të ndihmonte në ruajtjen e rinis në binar të drejt. Shkolla, një vatër e dijes ku duhet të shfrytëzohen të gjitha mundësit për mbrojtjen e rinisë nga dukurit negative. Pra, të gjithë duhet të jemi kontribuues të ruajtjes së rinisë, pasi ata janë drejtues të së nesërmes. Duke dashur ta përmbyll këtë temë dua të shtojë edhe këtë se atë që mund ta bëjë ligji, rrallë kush se mund ta kontestojë, dhe këtë për një arsye, se me nxjerrjen e një ligji i cili do të sanksiononte përdoruesin me masa të rënda ndëshkimi, atëherë me siguri se përmasat e kësaj dukurie do të vinin në rënie, ose zhdukur në tërësi. Nuk gjendet rrugë më e mirë për ti shërbyer vullnetit të Allahut dhe tërë njerëzimit. Nuk ka thirrje më të mirë, se oferta për tu shtrirë dorën viktimave të goditura të shoqërisë bashkëkohore.

 Jeta do të ishte e bukur...., por vetëm nëse do ti jepnim kuptim dhe përmbajtje të bukur do të arrinim qëllimin e kësaj të parës.


P.S, ky punim është publikuar nò revistën PAQJA Nr. 5, 19 Prill 2007

----------

